# Mice Galaxy's Litter D :D



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

well, about a week ago my beautifull Valinia gave birth to 13 tiny little babies. the father is cream LH and Valinia is Black Tan LH..

and now you'll see the result of this mating. I need some help with some of the colours 

when they where about 1 day old :love1 









the only pew in the litter, sooo beautiful  a little doe

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















2 BEW or BEB does 









A little black buck 









Sable? 2 bucks and one doe

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sable? doe









and these 4 beautiful ones, 3 bucks and one doe, I'm not so sure about their colour?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and last, this little doe, irl she doesn't look so brown/orange  i'm not sure of her colour


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you ship to England?? hehehe I adore that last little girl.

Does she look pinky grey? She could be a light dove?

Willow xx


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

they greyish ones, the 3 bucks and 1 doe look the same as my stones looked when they were babies, they grew into a very nice deep blue grey colour


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Do you ship to England?? hehehe I adore that last little girl.
> 
> Does she look pinky grey? She could be a light dove?
> 
> Willow xx


 :lol:

naah, that's a looooong trip, aaand, and she is sold to another one  she's actully looking more and more brown in the fur,  so she can't be a dove 



> they greyish ones, the 3 bucks and 1 doe look the same as my stones looked when they were babies, they grew into a very nice deep blue grey colour


but do you know what the colour of your mice where? or did you never find out what the colour of them where?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they mean the colour 'Stone'... though I thought that was a pale brown/grey rather than deep blue/grey, but i'm probably wrong! lol

Willow xx


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> I think they mean the colour 'Stone'... though I thought that was a pale brown/grey rather than deep blue/grey, but i'm probably wrong! lol
> 
> Willow xx


I've never heard of the colour


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

well genetically the only thing they can be is stone (PEW X BEC) but they are deep grey with masks



















there is one that looks a dark slate colour and one with a browner hue but still a very deep grey sorry about the yellowy pics, just taken them in my front room as you can probably tell lol

a picture of their brother as a baby


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

danniixx said:


> well genetically the only thing they can be is stone (PEW X BEC) but they are deep grey with masks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a little shame that the pics are taken in a bad light, 

but I think i get an idea of what they maybe can look like when their grows up.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I can take some better pictures tomorrow, I took those two as soon as I saw the previous post


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

danniixx said:


> I can take some better pictures tomorrow, I took those two as soon as I saw the previous post


hihi..

and I will update this topic with loooovely pic's of these beauty's 

I'm just a little sad about the fact that there's sable in the litter, it's a beautiful colour, but the gene can make them fat and so on..


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely babies, MiceGalaxy!

Not sure if it's just the lighting, Danniix, but the one on the right in particular really looks like a Burmese...?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah they look like a very dark blue burmese, the top one on this finn mouse link shows it the best (sorry couldn'd get a decent pic) http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/blue_burmese.html


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

:shock: I've just found out that one of the red bucks is actully curly.. :shock:

It's so exciting( spells? )

there's not many of them here in denmark.

I'M SO HAPPY!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats!  Any updated pics? Would love to see more of these lvoely babies!


----------

